# which LaRousse?



## bscepter (Apr 6, 2010)

There's this one, which seems to be the latest.

and then there's the 2001 version, which seems to have more pages

they're both around the same price. do you guys have a recommendation of one over the other? i think the '01 version looks nicer, but that's a purely aesthetic thing.


----------

